# Toilet stall obstruction



## Gary M (Mar 14, 2017)

Does a toilet paper/seat cover dispenser that is in a 4" deep x 2' square cabinet meet the definition of an obstruction in a toilet stall, thereby requiring 15" clearance from the face of the cabinet to the centerline of the water closet?


----------



## north star (Mar 14, 2017)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Welcome* **Gary M*** to the Building Codes Forum !  

Section 405.3.1 [  from the `15 IPC  ] states _*"or other obstruction".*_
IMO, ...your application of the TP \ SC Dispenser in the 15"
REQUIRED clearance area, DOES reduce the minimum
clearances.


*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## cda (Mar 14, 2017)

Gary 

Welcome

What do you do for a living


----------



## Gary M (Mar 14, 2017)

I am a building official/plan reviewer and disaster response specialist.

I did call out the water closet obstruction on a final inspection and have in the past. A little push back from the architect about the definition of an obstruction which in his opinion does not include a toilet paper dispenser apparently no matter the size.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 14, 2017)

I would say that if it protrudes 4" or less it would be allowed


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2017)

There are specifics on WC clearances that I posted in another thread recently....TP is exempted, but watch out for clearances above grab bars too...


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2017)

2009 ANSI 117

604.3.3 Clearance Overlap. The required clearance
around the water closet shall be permitted to overlap
the water closet, associated grab bars, paper dispensers,
sanitary napkin receptacles, coat hooks, shelves,
accessible routes, clear floor space at other fixtures and
the turning space. No other fixtures or obstructions shall
be within the required water closet clearance.

609.3 Spacing. The space between the wall and the
grab bar shall be 11/2 inches (38 mm). The space
between the grab bar and projecting objects below and
at the ends of the grab bar shall be 11/2 inches (38 mm)
minimum. The space between the grab bar and projecting
objects above the grab bar shall be 12 inches (305
mm) minimum.
EXCEPTIONS:
1. The space between the grab bars and shower
controls, shower fittings, and other grab bars
above the grab bar shall be permitted to be 11/2
inches (38 mm) minimum.
2. Recessed dispensers projecting from the wall 1/4
inch (6.4 mm) maximum measured from the face
of the dispenser and complying with Section 604.7
shall be permitted within the 12-inch (305 mm)
space above and the 11/2 inch (38 mm) spaces
below and at the ends of the grab bar.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 15, 2017)

This is not in an accessible stall. The issue with this application is the size of the cabinet that holds the paper products. It hits you shoulder to thigh. What if the dispenser cabinet were 4'x4' covering the entire area adjacent to the water closet? Is a cabinet never an obstruction no matter the size as long as it holds a toilet paper roll? Maybe the IPC needs to address the issue specifically.


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2017)

IPC has addressed this...

405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A
water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer
than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition,
vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches
(762 mm) center to center between adjacent fixtures. There
shall be not less than a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of
the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture
or door. Water closet compartments shall be not less than 30
inches (762 mm) in width and not less than 60 inches (1524
mm) in depth for floor-mounted water closets and not less
than 30 inches (762 mm) in width and 56 inches (1422 mm)
in depth for wall-hung water closets.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice! but 30" inside clear is bad design for "todays" whales.


----------



## steveray (Mar 17, 2017)

Whales is a little harsh....We all try not to say "cripples"....


----------



## Nick Watts (Mar 21, 2017)

Spacious one are always preferable*. *Comfortable and unhindered toilet installation is the demand...check your architect...!!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2017)

BOMA and leasing agents believe otherwise, loss of leaseable space to "poopers"
Just depends on how the leases are written.


----------

